# Replace steam knob on Classic RI9403/11



## Simeon B (Jun 2, 2019)

I have a Gaggia Classic RI9403/11 (the 2015 model with stainless steel boiler - bit of a long story but I'm trying to make the best of it). The steam knob is broken and you would think it would be simple enough to replace but unfortunately it's not. The knob has a "cuff" on the inside, so you can't just pull it out, you have to push it through and remove it from the inside of the machine, but on the 2015 there's a black plastic "faucet support" in the way and I can't figure out how to move it so I can get the knob out. I've searched in vain for instructions - can anyone help please? I've attached two photos showing the faucet support and the steam knob with the cuff.

Thanks.


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

As you can see from this image, it's got 3 screw holes on its base. Hope this helps.







/monthly_2019_06/Faucet.jpg.588e88545577caa8f3eec78f721d0f4e.jpg">


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Are you sure the knob and "cuff" are all one piece?

I would have thought that like the earlier Classics, the steam knob would just pull off - no?


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

As you see, it has a collar that's bigger than the hole in the casing







/monthly_2019_06/knob.jpg.2c8be511140acc3901a78db8ede96f17.jpg">


----------



## Simeon B (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks - will see if I can access those screws tonight. And yes, the cuff/collar and knob are one moulding. Add it to the list of annoying things about the 2015 model...


----------



## MartinJ (Oct 26, 2018)

I think you will have to move the whole boiler assembly to one side in order to push the broken knob into the case to remove and replace it from the inside. I haven't done this myself, but I had the opposite problem when removing the boiler in order to the replace the 2015 grouphead - because the shims had come unglued. This is the Filterholder Retaining Ring - no 25 on the diagram. I couldn't get the boiler out until I moved it across enough to pull the steam knob off.

It would be worth trying loosening the four bolts that hold the boiler unit in place to see if you can move it enough to get the clearance to remove the knob. These are the four Allen key bolts you'll see underneath around the grouphead. You shouldn't need to detach any of the pipes or cables from the boiler in order to move it enough to get clearance.

Good luck!


----------



## Clander (Mar 18, 2020)

MartinJ said:


> I think you will have to move the whole boiler assembly to one side in order to push the broken knob into the case to remove and replace it from the inside. I haven't done this myself, but I had the opposite problem when removing the boiler in order to the replace the 2015 grouphead - because the shims had come unglued. This is the Filterholder Retaining Ring - no 25 on the diagram. I couldn't get the boiler out until I moved it across enough to pull the steam knob off.
> 
> It would be worth trying loosening the four bolts that hold the boiler unit in place to see if you can move it enough to get the clearance to remove the knob. These are the four Allen key bolts you'll see underneath around the grouphead. You shouldn't need to detach any of the pipes or cables from the boiler in order to move it enough to get clearance.
> 
> Good luck!


 Not sure if you succeeded already, but the way I got this sorted out exactly as explained by MartinJ: you just need to unscrew the boiler group, loosen the box with the 3 switches, and pushed -without taking anything else out- the whole group upwards until you are able to place the steam knob (lose) inside the hole of the casing from the inside. You then put everything down and fit the knob on the white piece ... and done!

One thing I missed (and I have seen a few similar cases in internet) is to unplug the grey wire that goes from the light of the right button to ... (well I don't know where because I broke the connector and now I don't know where the wire goes). This is the only thing I broke, hence I guess this is the only wire you need to unplug.

Good luck with it.


----------

